# Youth Waterfowl Saturday & Sunday Opener



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Just wandering if there is any way the state will let our youth have both Saturday and Sunday to hunt? I think the state should open both days for our youth. When is the Waterfowl Rac meeting, I'm thinking this would be something to bring up


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

seriously? why dont we just give them the whole month of september.... one day is enough. if they cant make it on the youth opener, wait 2 weeks and hunt the real one. they get 2 openers already....


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I believe this question has been brought up before, and didn't get adopted. I don't see this proposal getting the support to push it thru.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

OR has a two day 'youth' season in September. Last year I think it was the 24th & 25th. I'm pretty sure that they don't take days away since 'youth' seasons are set by states and taken into consideration when PFC meets. I believe this to be true. I am not positive though. I would be in favor of the entire month of September being open to youth. I don't have any kids of my own but I take my friends' kids for the youth season. It is a great opportunity for scouting. If you think or are worried about a bunch of children shooting all of the ducks........

Here is a video I made with the help of my friend's step son. I didn't pick the music, the boy did... :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I didn't get a special youth hunting day when I was a kid... I had to wait till I was 16 to hunt big game... There weren't special youth buck and bull tags... There wasn't a Delta Waterfowl Youth fair... I didn't get SH*T! But what I did have was a dad and friends that took me out every year as much as they could. Todays youth don't need more entitlements and free special boonies to get them interested in hunting, they need parents who will take the X-Box away, shut OFF the TV, get off their dead asses, and invest the time to get them out more. Youth day TWO days? No way! One day is enough.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I didn't get a special youth hunting day when I was a kid... I had to wait till I was 16 to hunt big game... There weren't special youth buck and bull tags... There wasn't a Delta Waterfowl Youth fair... I didn't get SH*T! But what I did have was a dad and friends that took me out every year as much as they could. Todays youth don't need more entitlements and free special boonies to get them interested in hunting, they need parents who will take the X-Box away, shut OFF the TV, get off their dead asses, and invest the time to get them out more. Youth day TWO days? No way! One day is enough.


+1


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I didn't get a special youth hunting day when I was a kid... I had to wait till I was 16 to hunt big game... There weren't special youth buck and bull tags... There wasn't a Delta Waterfowl Youth fair... I didn't get SH*T! But what I did have was a dad and friends that took me out every year as much as they could. Todays youth don't need more entitlements and free special boonies to get them interested in hunting, they need parents who will take the X-Box away, shut OFF the TV, get off their dead asses, and invest the time to get them out more. Youth day TWO days? No way! One day is enough.


and then you have guys like me we take less fortunate kids. Poor kids, kids who don't know anyone who hunts. Like I said here in OR we have a two day youth season. I take my friends on the Saturday then on Sunday we take 4 or 5 adults with 3 kids each to the local NWR. Most of these kids would otherwise not ever get to go as once the weather starts turning, I don't have and they don't have the warm clothing needed to hunt in late october or the rest of the season for that matter. In september when we have the youth hunt, you can hunt in shorts and a t shirt. If you're so dead set on getting kids off of their "dead asses" why not get them off their "dead asses" as much as possible?

How does a longer youth season affect you?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

The youth hunt is one of the best hunts of the year for me, every year. There are two sides to the argument though.

#1-


duckkillerclyde said:


> and then you have guys like me we take less fortunate kids. Poor kids, kids who don't know anyone who hunts. Like I said here in OR we have a two day youth season. I take my friends on the Saturday then on Sunday we take 4 or 5 adults with 3 kids each to the local NWR. Most of these kids would otherwise not ever get to go as once the weather starts turning, I don't have and they don't have the warm clothing needed to hunt in late october or the rest of the season for that matter. In september when we have the youth hunt, you can hunt in shorts and a t shirt. If you're so dead set on getting kids off of their "dead asses" why not get them off their "dead asses" as much as possible?
> 
> How does a longer youth season affect you?


#2-


TEX-O-BOB said:


> I didn't get a special youth hunting day when I was a kid... I had to wait till I was 16 to hunt big game... There weren't special youth buck and bull tags... There wasn't a Delta Waterfowl Youth fair... I didn't get SH*T! But what I did have was a dad and friends that took me out every year as much as they could. Todays youth don't need more entitlements and free special boonies to get them interested in hunting, they need parents who will take the X-Box away, shut OFF the TV, get off their dead asses, and invest the time to get them out more. Youth day TWO days? No way! One day is enough.


IMO if it is so important to someone to get the less fortunate out, you can do that on the regular opener just as well as you can on the youth hunt. The weather doesn't make that dramatic of a change in two weeks. From what I have seen the last 4 years, the crowds are almost as bad on the youth hunt as the regular opener so the "less pressure" argument doesn't hold much weight either. I grew up through the same regulations as TEX and it didn't hurt me any. The key is getting the kids out whenever and as often as you can. However that being said, one day doesn't make any difference in my season and I love to get a few kids on a killer hunt each year. If the state were to do away with it, I would just take them out another time.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

*Youth Waterfowl Saturday & Sunday Opener*

Why dose everyone seem to need a special day to take a kid??? 107 days to hunt and the end can be better then the start. I take little fellows all year long myself.

Sent from outer space using Tapatalk


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is OR. I will usually see 5 or 6 other groups. Opening day on the local NWR there will be 200+ cars in line starting the day before. I don't have enough child sized life jackets or enough boats to take 12+ kids to the spots I usually hunt. 

I don't know your situation in UT but here in OR there is very few people who take advantage of the youth season.

Again, I will ask a question directed at everybody and anybody who feels like answering.

How does a longer youth season affect you?


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

hamernhonkers said:


> Why dose everyone seem to need a special day to take a kid??? 107 days to hunt and the end can be better then the start. I take little fellows all year long myself.
> 
> Sent from outer space using Tapatalk


Weather changes. Most of the kids who I take are from kids in the community who are poor, don't have fathers, have disabled father or deployed fathers. I don't have appropriate attire to clothe 12 or more kids to take during the regular season not to mention to be able to get them on birds, enough boats or man power to take them on the water. I take them to a NWR that has a very low turn out of youth hunters.

A longer youth season doesn't hurt me. A longer youth season doesn't benefit me. The only ones who see benefit from it is the kids.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Please tell me the advantages of a shorter or perhaps no youth season.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

duckkillerclyde said:


> Please tell me the advantages of a shorter or perhaps no youth season.


There are no real advantages of removing it, but likewise I personally don't think it is a huge tool for hunter recruitment either. I love introducing both young and old to this sport and will continue to do so no matter if it is on a "youth hunt" or regular season.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Joel Draxler said:


> duckkillerclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me the advantages of a shorter or perhaps no youth season.
> ...


What are the disadvantages?


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

WOW!!!!! Very surprised at the response here. I can understand that there is the rest of the year to take kids out and TEX did make a good point that its the parents that need to get the kids of their butts and get em out hunting.

My thoughts are that one more day for the youth would have very VERY minimal if any at all of an impact on the birds so what would it matter. It's not like its taking place of the opener or even pushing it back. So how does that affect us in any way giving the kids more opportunity? 

I just see it as giving the kids opportunity to enjoy a warm weather hunt and one more day in the field that they normally wouldn't have.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I think tex's larger point is, if we have to hold these kids hands and give and give and give than what sort of hunters are we recruiting or teaching them? will one slow day out in the marsh cause them to quit? if that's the case they prob aren't cut out for it or will quit anyways, ya gotta work for it to appreciate it, nowadays every kid who participates in something or a competition, they all get a trophy or some reward so we don't make them feel bad. I remember goin with my dad and hiking my butt off when i was little and having so many slow days, not seein a duck but I loved it and appreciated the good days that much more. That being said, I am in favor of the youth day, we don't need a whole month or extra days but a day where it is all about them is more than ok. I was lucky enough to experience the first years they did the youth hunt and I had a great experience and memories... wish i had a boat to take some kids out and my hats off to those who do. pretty cool.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

The youth hunt is a good thing for my family as I get to go out and scout and then take my daughter and teach her for a day before the season starts. I don't agree with the fact that it should be longer than a day. If you expand it to days or weeks then it is more for the adults and less about the kids. The good thing about that 1 day is you get to hold their hands and teach them about calling shooting and decoy placement. This is a day that they can listen and then make the discisions. Once you put everyone out in the marsh it becomes harder and harder for the kids to be the one in charge. The youth hunt is also a great time to get the adults to focus on the kids and make sure that they are being safe. Although this is something that should always happen it doesn't and we all know that to be true. I just don't think expanding the hunt makes sense. This is just another day to educate the ducks before everyone gets out for the opener.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Jealous duck hunters that are afraid a child is going to kill all of the birds. Hilarious.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

you are in OR. how about you worry about what happens there and not in UT.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

shaun larsen said:


> you are in OR. how about you worry about what happens there and not in UT.


I'm just worried about youth in general whether the youth are from OR or UT. I'll keep what you said in mind boss. :roll:


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

As a kid I could jump on my bike in Midvale, with my shotgun strapped to the handle bars, ride for 20 minutes and shoot a limit of pheasants in under 10 minutes all by my self. Nobody ever gave me and my old model 12 a second glance. I didn't have anything other than football practice and homework for commitments. Once I had a truck my shotgun went to school with me every day. It hung on a set of those $2.00 things ya used to wedge in to the rubber of your back window. I shared honey holes with more than one teacher. Again not a word from anyone.

If ya'll are trying to compare what today's kids have vs what most of us had growing up
you are on dope. Sports are year round. I couldn't take college courses as a junior in high school which I HAD to pass like today's kids and the electronic B.S. is a whole other level.

To try to say that we are some how giving kids today more than we had growing up is complete B.S. I'd argue that most of us took for granted simple things that today's youth
will never get to experience... EVER. 

If we don't change to accommodate the next generation, just like the older generation made accommodations for us when we were kids we won't have the numbers to fight off the anti's or the idiots from both parties in DC.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well said wileywapiti. I wouldn't have a problem with a 2 day youth hunt either, it would give kids another chance that maybe miss the Saturday shoot. I doubt there would be as many out on a Sunday anyway because of church and stuff. It wouldn't hurt a thing to have a 2 day youth hunt. Guys run their boats for 2 weeks before the regular hunt starts, and there are always plenty of birds to be found.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> you are in OR. how about you worry about what happens there and not in UT.


h*ll that what I thought, we don't need him, we have enough local trolls here! :lol:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > you are in OR. how about you worry about what happens there and not in UT.
> ...


At least he is much more civil here then other sites he has been booted from. One of these day's ask him about the deuce and the drain :O•-: :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > shaun larsen said:
> ...


 :lol: so I was right!!!!! :lol:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> hamernhonkers said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


.....so lets hear about this 'deuce and the drain' o-||


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have asked about this same thing.This is what i got told. If we open the whole weekend for them we will lost one more day doring the season. So we would only get 106 days in stead of a 107 day season.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

wileywapati said:


> As a kid I could jump on my bike in Midvale, with my shotgun strapped to the handle bars, ride for 20 minutes and shoot a limit of pheasants in under 10 minutes all by my self. Nobody ever gave me and my old model 12 a second glance. I didn't have anything other than football practice and homework for commitments. Once I had a truck my shotgun went to school with me every day. It hung on a set of those $2.00 things ya used to wedge in to the rubber of your back window. I shared honey holes with more than one teacher. Again not a word from anyone.
> 
> If ya'll are trying to compare what today's kids have vs what most of us had growing up
> you are on dope. Sports are year round. I couldn't take college courses as a junior in high school which I HAD to pass like today's kids and the electronic B.S. is a whole other level.
> ...


+1, even though i don't know what that was like. **** I grew up bout 20 years to late


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I didn't get a special youth hunting day when I was a kid... I had to wait till I was 16 to hunt big game... There weren't special youth buck and bull tags... There wasn't a Delta Waterfowl Youth fair... I didn't get SH*T! But what I did have was a dad and friends that took me out every year as much as they could. Todays youth don't need more entitlements and free special boonies to get them interested in hunting, they need parents who will take the X-Box away, shut OFF the TV, get off their dead asses, and invest the time to get them out more. Youth day TWO days? No way! One day is enough.


I don't know how many times I have said this exact thing. I HATE the youth opener. Strictly because I have the same argument. I didn't have a special day... and I am still deeply entrenched in the waterfowl "sport". Why? Cuz my dad spent all kinds of time in the field with my brother and I, and taught us to love it. To those of you that say you do it for kids who don't have the regular opportunity to go out... Why don't you take them out during the regular season & quit using this reason as a crutch?

Honestly, I know the youth opener doesn't really affect a **** thing I do on the opener, but it is something that I just can't get past. Why do they do it? "To help get kids interested in the sport"... BULL CRAP! NONE of the people on the board had the benefit of this special day, so why is it so important to them now? (For the record, I feel the same way about the youth tags on big game)


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Honestly, I know the youth opener doesn't really affect a **** thing I do on the opener, but it is something that I just can't get past. Why do they do it? "To help get kids interested in the sport"... BULL CRAP! NONE of the people on the board had the benefit of this special day, so why is it so important to them now? (For the record, I feel the same way about the youth tags on big game)


I think part of the reason they do these things is to provide an incentive for parents to take their kids out more. Youth big game tags result in more seasons for kids to hunt. Waterfowl are entirely different because anyone can hunt them all season long.

That being said, I still support youth hunt day. I got to go on a few youth hunts myself. Those few days were some of the best days of my youth, and I'm glad that others have an opportunity to hunt where there are lots of birds and not a lot of hunters. My Dad and I take youth hunters out every year, and I always look forward to it.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > you are in OR. how about you worry about what happens there and not in UT.
> ...


So does this mean we will miss out on your fine posts when you get back to arkiewood? :O||:

Or have you already left?


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I have asked about this same thing.This is what i got told. If we open the whole weekend for them we will lost one more day doring the season. So we would only get 106 days in stead of a 107 day season.


Feds set regular season.

state sets youth day.

This is how it works in OR, ID, CA, and WA. I don't know about UT. I doubt that what you're being told is truthful.

The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.

Tenth amendment..... :roll:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="shaun larsen":3fysr8is]you are in OR. how about you worry about what happens there and not in UT.
> ...


So does this mean we will miss out on your fine posts when you get back to arkiewood? :O||:

Or have you already left?[/quote:3fysr8is]

No the others guys aren't gonna miss out but you are gonna wish you were!!! This one is just for you!!!! Enjoy Boys!!!!

When you start out with a childhood like this


















It could lead to this









Too much of that could lead to you to attempt to be a true.......










Try that with the wrong person and it could lead to you getting owned!!! Don't get owned!!!!!









Too Late, you have been owned!!!!!! -/O_- -/O_- -/O_- :rotfl: -oooo-


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Mojo1 said:


> Joel Draxler said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


No the others guys aren't gonna miss out but you are gonna wish you were!!! This one is just for you!!!! Enjoy Boys!!!!

When you start out with a childhood like this


















It could lead to this









Too much of that could lead to you to attempt to be a true.......










Try that with the wrong person and it could lead to you getting owned!!! Don't get owned!!!!!









Too Late, you have been owned!!!!!! -/O_- -/O_- -/O_- :rotfl: -oooo- 
[/quote:26eunrlh]


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

duckhunter1096 said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't get a special youth hunting day when I was a kid... I had to wait till I was 16 to hunt big game... There weren't special youth buck and bull tags... There wasn't a Delta Waterfowl Youth fair... I didn't get SH*T! But what I did have was a dad and friends that took me out every year as much as they could. Todays youth don't need more entitlements and free special boonies to get them interested in hunting, they need parents who will take the X-Box away, shut OFF the TV, get off their dead asses, and invest the time to get them out more. Youth day TWO days? No way! One day is enough.
> ...


All I read is I I I I I I...I didn't get this, I didn't get that. Is that really the only reason y'all can come up with? I'm sorry fellas but that's just pathetic. Even more so on being against youth tags for big game because they have even less opportunity. Really I would like to hear a valid reason as to why a second youth day would be so bad? And because I didn't get one isn't even a reason to consider. Guys are killin me! If we all got something just because someone else had then I'd have me a new truck, new boat, new gun, same old dog....... :mrgreen: o-||


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckkillerclyde said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked about this same thing.This is what i got told. If we open the whole weekend for them we will lost one more day doring the season. So we would only get 106 days in stead of a 107 day season.
> ...


yes you are right.I emailed Tom and asked him about it. he told me I was the first people wanting the two days of you hunt and if we wanted to do a two youth hunt. We would lose a day in the 107 season. That right from him.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

stealthwaterfowl said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > TEX-O-BOB said:
> ...


Stealth... I (Sorry, I'm speaking for MYSELF, so of course I will use the letter I quIte frequently) was sImply tryIng to convey that the bullcrap reason of "It Is to get the youth Involved In the sport" as a reason to even have the day, Is just as InvalId as any argument agaInst It. A second day Isn't goIng to do anything more than sImply takIng a day away from February.

Let me ask you a sImple questIon... DId you have the benefIt of youth day when you started in waterfowlIng?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Mojo..... :O||: -/O_- 


The kids get one day. If they can't make it, plan on 2 weeks later. The regular opener is better anyways. One extra day wont recruit any more kids. Either the kids want to do it or they don't. Its that simple. If they want to go bad enough, they will find a way to do it. Duck hunting isn't about warm weather and sunny days. Its about cold miserable days. We already have enough fair weather soldiers as it is. I think the one day youth season is great. Im all for it. But the minute you start giving more than what is needed, others will take advantage of the situation. Including the adults....


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> The kids get one day. If they can't make it, plan on 2 weeks later. The regular opener is better anyways. One extra day wont recruit any more kids. Either the kids want to do it or they don't. Its that simple. If they want to go bad enough, they will find a way to do it. Duck hunting isn't about warm weather and sunny days. Its about cold miserable days. We already have enough fair weather soldiers as it is. I think the one day youth season is great. Im all for it. But the minute you start giving more than what is needed, others will take advantage of the situation. Including the adults....


Shuan is right, the kids I am around don't care if they kill piles of birds, or if they get only one youth day,they just want to hunt!!! However, the adults sure seem to be worried about it. ditto on carrying kids out to hunt, it is simple, if a hunter wants to introduce a kid to hunting he will take them hunting, and he will do it whether or not its a youth day hunt. Far too many of the guys who do take the youth out on the youth day simply don't want to be bothered with the kids on their day (the opener)!!!


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

> Let me ask you a sImple questIon... DId you have the benefIt of youth day when you started in waterfowlIng?


No I did not get to reap the benefits of a youth day when I was younger. However, I enjoy it very much now. I've been able to take my little brother and Lil sis and some of their friends and still to this day hear about how that its been their favorite hunt that they have ever done. If they had one more day I could get a couple other friends out because they couldn't fit the previous day or because some of them play football and baseball and are practicing or playing on Saturday. So yes it does provide more opportunity for the youth.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't support or support this. If it was 2 days it may give adults more chance to get the kids out. I though today about taking my cousin, but he plays football on Saturday. If they could hunt Sunday I would take him. Maybe 2 day morning hunt would be an option. 8-12 sat and Sunday. This doesn't affect me either way it goes. I agree that to get kids active it takes more than just 1 or 2 days. It takes years of helping, teaching and mentoring. I remember being a youth. There were lots of times I didn't want to go hunting. I went so my dad wouldnt be sad or disappointed. Now I'm freakishly addicted and go every chance I get with whoever or alone.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

stealthwaterfowl said:


> > Let me ask you a sImple questIon... DId you have the benefIt of youth day when you started in waterfowlIng?
> 
> 
> No I did not get to reap the benefits of a youth day when I was younger. However, I enjoy it very much now. I've been able to take my little brother and Lil sis and some of their friends and still to this day hear about how that its been their favorite hunt that they have ever done. If they had one more day I could get a couple other friends out because they couldn't fit the previous day or because some of them play football and baseball and are practicing or playing on Saturday. So yes it does provide more opportunity for the youth.


Okay, and I get that. In the spirit of a healthy debate, I want to ask this simple question. As a general question, not questioning YOU specifically... Could you, as an adult, put your gun down during the regular season, and just let the kids sling steel in the sky? Could you always let the kids in your group have the first shot, regardless of how many "perfect shot opportunities" they screw up? Could you go out of your way to make a general season day all about the kids in your group? If you answered yes to these 3 questions, the youth opener (especially a second day) is not necessary.

Honestly, I think we as adults get caught up in the idea that we must limit out every day. Throw that mentality to the side for once. Some of my best memories of the past 8 years of waterfowl hunting were allowing first year hunters (12 years, 16 years & 25 years old) to have the first shots at the birds coming across, or in to the decoys.

To me, and yeah this part is all opinion... Getting ANYONE new involved in our passion, is important, regardless of age. I've got a friend who is 22 that will be tagging along with me this year. Will he get the benefit of a youth day to bring him in? Nope... but I guarantee you, I will go out of my way to make sure he enjoys his experience enough to keep coming back.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Well all the "ethical" guys and internet police (which is about 99.9% of the duck hunters on this forum) don't participate in party hunting, and take turns shooting at ducks one at a time, so any kids hunting with them will get plenty of opportunities to shoot all on their own! ...somewhere out there there's a whole bunch of ****s hiding out that must not have any internet because the marsh is FULL of them!

When I started shooting, I learned pretty fast that you need to be quick on the draw or id be shooting at dead birds. The only person I had to be disappointed in for lost opportunities was me! It taught me to be quick, make good shots and pick my birds out. Kids don't need everything handed to them these days, but for some reason its expected. Let them figure it out for themselves! Half the fun is the learning that comes with the experience.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

*Youth Waterfowl Saturday & Sunday Opener*



shaun larsen said:


> Well all the "ethical" guys and internet police (which is about 99.9% of the duck hunters on this forum) don't participate in party hunting, and take turns shooting at ducks one at a time, so any kids hunting with them will get plenty of opportunities to shoot all on their own! ...somewhere out there there's a whole bunch of ****s hiding out that must not have any internet because the marsh is FULL of them!
> 
> When I started shooting, I learned pretty fast that you need to be quick on the draw or id be shooting at dead birds. The only person I had to be disappointed in for lost opportunities was me! It taught me to be quick, make good shots and pick my birds out. Kids don't need everything handed to them these days, but for some reason its expected. Let them figure it out for themselves! Half the fun is the learning that comes with the experience.


Pure blasphemy man!

How are kids going to learn entitlement if we don't teach them now? We need to prepare them for their future ya know!

Sent from outer space using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

> When I started shooting, I learned pretty fast that you need to be quick on the draw or id be shooting at dead birds. The only person I had to be disappointed in for lost opportunities was me! It taught me to be quick, make good shots and pick my birds out.


In my opinion this represents one of the worst attitudes in waterfowling and birdhunting. One I've seen many times over the years. If someone tries to beat everyone to the shot in my blind or over my setters it will be the last time we hunt together period. I find it sad that this is the way you were taught Mr Larsen. I wish I could have taken you youth hunting and shown you a better way.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't stand the party hunters, especially on tv. one bird comes in and 10 guys open up on the thing or a pair comes in and 12 shots later they fall. definitely more fun taking turns, and keeping track of who's turn it is to get the first shot instead of being quick on the draw. and when a group of 3 or more comes in, than stick to your lanes. plus this might sound selfish but I like knowing for sure whether or not I hit the bird without a mix up or someone trying to claim it, not a big deal but I like dropping birds myself!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

100% agreed Bret. What a sad way to have to learn... 

In my own opinion what a bunch of grown up whine asses. I wouldn't care if the kids got a whole week to themselves. I don't care if it's hunter recruitment or not. Bunch of guys worried their opener is going to be affected by some kids, or that their season is going to be affected by some youngsters getting more opportunity then them. What a sad group of folks.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Bret said:


> > When I started shooting, I learned pretty fast that you need to be quick on the draw or id be shooting at dead birds. The only person I had to be disappointed in for lost opportunities was me! It taught me to be quick, make good shots and pick my birds out.
> 
> 
> In my opinion this represents one of the worst attitudes in waterfowling and birdhunting. One I've seen many times over the years. If someone tries to beat everyone to the shot in my blind or over my settersoh, so your saying its all about you? you come first? it will be the last time we hunt together period. I find it sad that this is the way you were taught Mr Larsen. I wish I could have taken you youth hunting and shown you a better way.


and what way is that? dont shoot passing ducks. only the ones less than 20 yards with their feet down? IC chokes and 2 3/4" #4 shells? drakes only? no spoonies? no coots?

no thanks. i wouldnt have had it any other way. i had plenty of opporunities as a kid, with out a youth hunt. duck hunting is about spending time in the marsh, enjoying gods creation with friends and family. its about having a good time. who cares if 1 guy kills 7 birds and the others kill 1? thats not what its about.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

SELFISHNESS.... That statement coming from a guy who puts his duck numbers up as his signature is laughable.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

most folks don't teach kids how to hunt, they teach those young hunters to kill, theres a huge difference. It is also why there is now so much whining, complaining, and conflict in the marsh or woods. Recuriting hunters is a double edged sword if they are not taught correctly.

When we carry the kids out with us, especially on timber hunts, we are too busy working the birds, watching to make sure no one is being a goomer with their gun,etc and working the dogs to shoot. We let the kids limit out then its our turn.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Dave B said:


> SELFISHNESS.... That statement coming from a guy who puts his duck numbers up as his signature is laughable.


see what i mean about the internet and ethics police? :roll: like i said, every one on the internet, especially the forum is the perfect example of what duck hunter should be. yet when they hit the marsh they turn into instant *******s. theres way more of those then the ethical guys _(O)_

they were coot numbers... not duck numbers. posted as a joke, to get a REACTION from people. guess what, it worked 

and i wasnt the only one.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

@ Shaun Larsen,
I'm not here to police anybody. Why would I waste valuable time policing on the internet? As far as my hunting ethics? My actions stand and have stood for themselves. I think most people have a pretty good idea of what kind of guy I am. 
I have no problem with Pass shooting, decoying, jump shooting or any other legal way to take waterfowl. What ever burns you fire. I don't think much of that "get 'em first" attitude, but maybe that is my problem. I prefer decoying, but I wasn't always good at it. So I cut my teeth like most guys pass shooting and jump shooting. 
Hey, its a free country. That's great because we can be any kind of guys or hunters we want to be. Though I am far from perfect I will always try to be a good influence on other hunters and that is the only reason I even bother throwing 2 bits in....I don't have any reason to care about you or what you think. The same could be said from you about me. I care about our sport so I will just tell you this. Take it, leave it, think it through, heck through it up in the air and shoot it if you want to... .... I would argue that hunting with your partners instead of against them is more rewarding. I would argue everyone would shoot better and you all would kill more ducks. You know the kind of stuff where someone calls the shot and then you all get up together. There is that guy that calls it when he is half up with his gun shouldered already so he can beat everyone to the shot. I hope you aren't that guy. Everyone shoots at the ducks to their side. Heck you will all kill more ducks you wont be doubling up on the same birds. Take turns with first shot on the singles. Maybe you even let the guy that is down a couple of ducks take first shot. Even if he is a terrible shooter of ducks even a little kid. I would argue everyone will have have more fun. I would argue even you. Now I have done it both ways. I have done it your way, and I have done it mine. On a youth hunt or any other hunt I would have taught you that. You would have loved it. I wonder if when you are in your 40's with wife and kids if you will think the same way you do today. I guess I don't know you or how old you are, but I assumed you were a young guy. My bad.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

When I started shooting, I learned pretty fast that you need to be quick on the draw or id be shooting at dead birds. The only person I had to be disappointed in for lost opportunities was me! It taught me to be quick, make good shots and pick my birds out. Kids don't need everything handed to them these days, but for some reason its expected. Let them figure it out for themselves! Half the fun is the learning that comes with the experience.[/quote]

I agree with you to a certain extent. I loved learning and finding better ways, areas to hunt ducks growing up.
But to be honest with you there was one Man who started my fire and taught me more than i could ever repay. Mac McGill worked with my mom and had 3 young daughters. When i turned 12 he begged my mom if he could take me hunting with him. I hunted every weekend and holiday from the time i was 12-17 with him on the old R&R club which is now owned by marriot. He taught me decoy placement, scouting, calling, blind buildeing and the hide. He even taught me how to shoot, which side of the flock to shoot at, when to shoot and when not to shoot. He started me out with an old side by side 20 and worked my way up to his side by side 10 gauge of course only 1 shell at a time. After Mac moved away when i was 18 i started hunting by myself with a few friends and my older brother. I pretty much learned everything from trial and error. I am not the greatest waterfowler but have some knowledge to pass down.
This year will be my youngests, Stones, 9 years old first year with a license. I have raised all my kids as waterfowlers. I have bought them top of the line waders, jackets, guns,etc, etc. Every day is a youth day when my kids hunt with me.They always get to pick what we hunt and how we hunt. They get first shots, of course i will back them up from time to time. I was not fortunate enough to have a father who would take me out and teach me everything about waterfowling but i had a dang good mentor who loved the sport with all of his heart. For some its about the limits, others its about the calling, the bird decoying, the sunrise, the smell, the comradery. Mine changes on every hunt. But i do cherish every day spent in the marsh with one of my kids as it is always there hunt, there way. I would feel terrible if i died today and people would say" What a Dink, he would not share his knowledge nor would he share his blind with anyone". 
Again, i agree, we all have to learn stuff on our own but in a perfect world we all could be THAT GUY that was willing to PAY IT FORWARD!

DiverFreak

This year is my younge


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

duckhunter1096 said:


> stealthwaterfowl said:
> 
> 
> > > Let me ask you a sImple questIon... DId you have the benefIt of youth day when you started in waterfowlIng?
> ...


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

I think shaun larsen has been embarrassed by some kids in a duck blind before. Why else would he be this concerned over letting some kids shoot when he is not allowed to? 


shaun larsen, you're quite the keyboard cowboy and a poor excuse for a troll.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

duckkillerclyde said:


> I think shaun larsen has been embarrassed by some kids in a duck blind before. Why else would he be this concerned over letting some kids shoot when he is not allowed to?
> 
> shaun larsen, you're quite the keyboard cowboy and a poor excuse for a troll.


I appreciate that he stands up for his convictions. They may be different than yours, but he takes a stance. Is he not entitled to his opinion? Were you not asking for opinions? If you don't want to know an answer don't ask a question.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Kdub said:


> duckkillerclyde said:
> 
> 
> > I think shaun larsen has been embarrassed by some kids in a duck blind before. Why else would he be this concerned over letting some kids shoot when he is not allowed to?
> ...


I was just taking a poke at him since he called me a troll is all. o-||


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

duckkillerclyde said:


> Kdub said:
> 
> 
> > duckkillerclyde said:
> ...


please help me understand where exactly i called you a "troll".... you are the only one who has called anyone a troll in this thread, and the comment was directed at me.

we all have different ways of hunting. some only use single shots. some hunt with black powder guns. some think that using a **** canoe is the only way to go! some only shoot a certain kind of duck or drakes only. some wont use a mojo. some will only hunt over decoys they have made. etc... yeah i may not have learned how to hunt ducks the 'right' way (in your opinion, and thats all it is, your opinion) but i'll promise i have more fun than you do! i hunt birds way more than i probably should. i hunt birds MY way. the way i see fit. the best way i know how. ive been on some incredible shoots, especially with utah standards, and shared these memories with some of my closest friends and family. i shoot a full choke, 3.5" shells, i shoot the chit out of hens and spoon bills. im not afraid to whack a coot now and then either. i'll shoot passing ducks, i'll shoot decoying ducks. im not afraid to water swat birds and if i get a bird or flock of birds in range, everyone in my boat or blind is encouraged to run their gun dry on them! i dont have all my decoys, boats, guns, calls and dogs just to get out and watch the ducks. im there to kill ducks, amoung many other reasons. im sorry you dont approve of my way of hunting. but please tell me where i have broken any laws in the way i hunt waterfowl. the way i do it isnt wrong. there is no correct way to hunt or not correct reason to hunt. we all do it for a different reason. i fully support taking the youth out hunting. i even volunteered my time, money and resources (decoys, boat) to take out a kid ive never even met for the DWR mentored youth hunt last fall. didnt ask for or want anything in return. taking a first timer out and seeing him harvest his first ducks was worth it all. i am sure that after ONE day of hunting, he will surely be back in the marsh for more future hunts. i had a great time doing it and hope i can do it again this season! waterfowl hunting is a great sport that everyone needs to atleast try once in their life. but the kids dont need a whole month or any longer than 2 days dedicated to just them. like i said, that opportunity will be severly taken advantage of.

by the way im not ever going to tell someone they arent welcome in my blind. if you want to hunt with me, feel free to tag along! might not always take you to the best spots, but either way its better than a day at work! so once again, if ive broken any laws in the way i hunt birds, please point them out. i'll be glad to correct them. other wise, shut up if you think the way i do it is 'wrong'. its your opinion. which we are ALL entitled to, but doesnt mean you need to share it.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't be sorry for me. I've been doing it a long time my young friend. It is impossible to have more fun than I have hunting fowl. I feelhave bad thatnight you donta get it. ....with that I am done wasting my time with you. I just don't have any respect for the way you hunt. Well...pile em up, if it flies it dies and wack em and stack em. C ya


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I called his azz a troll not shuan!!!! I explained it to him in a pm when asked me why too!!! He justs wants to see everyone bricking, classic troll behavior. 

I couldn't give **** less if he doesn't like what I have to say, but you regulars already knew that!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

106 days for me to hunt waterfowl is pretty dang good! far more then the other flyways. I wish i had the time and money to hunt most of the 106 days. Heck i wish i had the stomach to eat all that fowl. i personally have no problem dedicating one day to the kids. giving them that one day out of 107 day season isnt really a sacrifice at all. I look at it differently. the last several years i watched a number of kids light up the end of a barrel with there father sitting there next to them trying to help them get there first duck. My satisfaction came in just being there with them. 

this year will be different for me. yes i guess a little more selfish of a moment. this year my young son has the date already circled on the calendar. My time to have a little less pressure in the marsh and focus on what is most important; my son!

It will be interesting to see how my son handles this year. particularly how he handles his first day carrying a gun. we will see if my teaching has paid off. after all he has been out with me since he was 3. being 9 now he is really excited to finally take it on with more than just a BB gun.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

How spoiled we have become...  

When I started hunting ducks, you had to wait until you were 12 years old, no special youth hunt, opening day didn't start until noon, and I had 3 older brothers to compete with for blind space, shells, birds, snacks, guns, etc., etc. And we LOVED it! Like Hammerinhonkers said; it mkaes you a better shot because you had to pick your bird and be aggressive. The year I turned 12 and could actually carry a gun larger than a BB gun, the GSL flooded nearly all of the marshes and the hunting for the next few years was terrible. Dad didn't take us duck hunting much; opening day, thanksgiving, and maybe a token trip mid-season. We LOVED it! I didn't kill my first mallard until I was 15. The GSL marshes began to improve, and I got a drivers license. I had highschool buddies that were afflicted with mud in the blood too. It's all downhill from there. Been shooting ducks all over the GSL and a few other places in the state ever since. 

Now, I have 3 boys and am teaching them the 'ropes'. I am glad and overwhelmingly surprised that the DWR would make a special day to allow young hunters to have first crack at the birds (started in '97 or '98 I believe). Also and equally surprising is that they now have no age limit for small game hunting. (a good move in my opinion) My oldest is 9 years old and completed hunter education last year. He aced the shooting test, and only missed 3 on the exam. The hunter ed teacher said he expressed concern for kids so young to be licensed hunters. I asked him if he felt better about some of the punk teenagers that barely pass and have little parental oversight - he conceeded the fact. Also, I told him that my son can pass your hunters ed class in a few weeks, but he still has to be MY student for the next 10 years. He said he wished that there were more parents that were as dedicated. My son only bagged 3 birds last year, one of which was a coot. He is excited as hell fro this years duck season. 
Having a 2 day youth hunt won't make any difference in the hunting experience. Having a good parent or adult mentor will.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

shaun larsen said:


> please help me understand where exactly i called you a "troll".... you are the only one who has called anyone a troll in this thread, and the comment was directed at me.


I stand corrected. I apologize shaun larsen, you did not call me a troll, mojo1 did.



Mojo1 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > you are in OR. how about you worry about what happens there and not in UT.
> ...


[/quote]

Again shaun larsen, I apologize.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

From the sounds of it you're the only one who is guilty of being a troll


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

shaun larsen said:


> From the sounds of it you're the only one who is guilty of being a troll


Show me where please.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

duckkillerclyde said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > From the sounds of it you're the only one who is guilty of being a troll
> ...


Now now Clyde, let's not turn this into another DHC mishap. We're all friends


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

duckkillerclyde said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > From the sounds of it you're the only one who is guilty of being a troll
> ...





hamernhonkers said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > shaun larsen said:
> ...


sounds like you have a bit of a history of trolling on forums.... o-||


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought this thread was about the Youth Waterfowler Satrurday & Sunday Opener?


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

shaun larsen said:


> duckkillerclyde said:
> 
> 
> > shaun larsen":7n9mpf10]From the sounds of it you're the only one who is guilty of being a troll[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

At this point, I dont see this thread being very useful. Instead of talking smack about eachother, act like men and be civil.

Honestly I am sick of how some of you guys behave on a regular basis. What the heck did you join this forum for? If you joined to discuss ethical hunting and help people become better sportsmen, great. If you joined to be a pain in the arse, GO SOMEWHERE ELSE. We dont want you here anymore


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> At this point, I dont see this thread being very useful. Instead of talking smack about eachother, act like men and be civil.
> 
> Honestly I am sick of how some of you guys behave on a regular basis. What the heck did you join this forum for? If you joined to discuss ethical hunting and help people become better sportsmen, great. If you joined to be a pain in the arse, GO SOMEWHERE ELSE. We dont want you here anymore


Well said Bax.....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> [quote="Bax*":3j44g275]At this point, I dont see this thread being very useful. Instead of talking smack about eachother, act like men and be civil.
> 
> Honestly I am sick of how some of you guys behave on a regular basis. What the heck did you join this forum for? If you joined to discuss ethical hunting and help people become better sportsmen, great. If you joined to be a pain in the arse, GO SOMEWHERE ELSE. We dont want you here anymore


Well said Bax.....[/quote:3j44g275]

+1

he's good


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

*Youth Waterfowl Saturday & Sunday Opener*



wyogoob said:


> Caddis-n-Cutts said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Bax*":2fqzr131]At this point, I dont see this thread being very useful. Instead of talking smack about eachother, act like men and be civil.
> ...


+1

he's good[/quote:2fqzr131]

But he still ain't goob good but close.

Sent from outer space using Tapatalk


----------



## 400bullelk (Nov 28, 2007)

How would it affect me? Cost me twice as much in gas and shells! One day is enough, if it was open for two days, you probably have the same people hunting it both days. I don't know if you would have a significant increase in hunters that didn't hunt the first day, hunting the second day. My boys love it and look forward to it all summer. I love it, I get to really focus on them. Their safety, shooting, bird identification, ect. The birds really work, and its a hoot watching my 70# boy get knocked around by his 20. One day keeps it special.


----------

